# Leaving for Norris this afternoon



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Headed to Norris Lake this afternoon for a week. Planning on doing some fishing, some golfing and just hanging out. We are renting a house very close to Indian River Marina.

I know at this point in the year the bite is on more at night and early morning. If anyone has any tips for the lake I'll be glad to listen  I'm just happy to finally get my brand new boat out!


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just saw your post on Norris if I'd seen it earlier I'd given you a few ideas on were I fish.If you see this while down their make sure you hit Davis creek branches and the five fingers are in the early am. Hope you do well as I'm headed that way in August.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

We didn't fish as much as I would have liked but ended up hitting several main lake points afer dark jigging for smallies. Ended up with a few small ones and I managed to boat a very nice one which of course I have no picture of . All caught on jigs in 15-25 fow.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

When ever I go to Norris with ether the family or fishing buddies it always seams as though not enough time to really fish. It's been that way even here locally as well and I even just retired,so I guess it's just life.


----------



## JDK (Aug 12, 2010)

Going to Norris Friday 7/22/2011, I know not the best time of the year for fishing, but any tips would be appreciated. I'll have 3 junior fisher-kids with me, so if anybody can tell me what's likely to have the most activity I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

JDK said:


> Going to Norris Friday 7/22/2011, I know not the best time of the year for fishing, but any tips would be appreciated. I'll have 3 junior fisher-kids with me, so if anybody can tell me what's likely to have the most activity I'd greatly appreciate it!


Look for the birds feeding on shad, that's where the fish will be. 


Live bait is key.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

My primary fiishing partner just purchased a $$$ home at Norris Lake.

I have never fished the lake and the guide he hired to "test" the fishability of the lake strictly threw flukes just under the surface. Others I've talked to have said the same thing.

We will start fishing the lake religiously after Labor Day, and will eventually learn how to fish it effectively. We would have much preferred to have a place at Pickwick, but Pickwick is 8 hours away from home and Norris is 4. 

Your "live bait" comment scares me since I haven't used a piece of live bait for bass in 25 years. If you are referring to fishing for stripers that would be fine, we may flatline them next spring, or surface bait them in the jumps, but other than that others can fish for them, and we'll stick to bass. Smallmouth would be an added bonus!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am always speaking Striper. 


The smallies are world class in Norris...and not hard to find.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> I am always speaking Striper.
> 
> 
> The smallies are world class in Norris...and not hard to find.


Happy to hear that!


----------



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

When we go to Norris we fish with Mr Ezell Cox! he's a striper guide there and is AWESOME!!! been fishing there forever!! and he really knows where to get em! look him up next time your down there. my fiance caught a 46lb striper last year in october when we were fishing with Ezell. it was amazing! i have a nice 22lb'er mounted too from that trip!!


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just got back from Norris ,water temp was upper 80's to 90 deg.Fishing was slow and those who fished at night seemed to do better. The bass were starting to come in closer to shore and you could pick them up on serface runners early. The lake was being lowed 4-6 inch per day and this might be whats helping to turn on some of the fish? Good luck to all who fish Norris as well as any other body of water.


----------

